# Calamari and Linguini.



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They look wonderful! You make your own Italian Seasoning right? Could you please write it down again?

Are there tomatoes in the pasta? 😊


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, it’s a big can of plum tomatoes that I mash with a potato masher.

Italian seasoning...I don‘t measure it - just start with oregano and add
rubbed sage, dried basil, thyme, rosemary. ( not too heavy on the thyme)


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Squid and flat pasta. Call it that and you'll see who's hungry. And leave the tentacles out please.

Spell check wanted to change tentacles to another word.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Squid and flat pasta. Call it that and you'll see who's hungry. And leave the tentacles out please.
> 
> Spell check wanted to change tentacles to another word.


I prefer the tentacles.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Went out to lunch with other meeting attendees and someone ordered a large plate of calamari as a shared appetizer. One guy was impressed with it and asked, "What are these round things? I never heard of a calamari." When someone explained to him, he turned deathly pale and left the table. Afraid he might have a seafood allergy I followed to check on him. No seafood allergy, but he didn't eat lunch that day.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I love calamari also. But be careful if you are served only rings and no tentacles, I have served some shady restaurants serve rings made for sliced up hog anus.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

rjniles said:


> I love calamari also. But be careful if you are served only rings and no tentacles, I have served some shady restaurants serve rings made for sliced up hog anus.


Are you joking?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> Are you joking?


Wish I was, but it is true.


Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

GrayHair said:


> Went out to lunch with other meeting attendees and someone ordered a large plate of calamari as a shared appetizer. One guy was impressed with it and asked, "What are these round things? I never heard of a calamari." When someone explained to him, he turned deathly pale and left the table. Afraid he might have a seafood allergy I followed to check on him. No seafood allergy, but he didn't eat lunch that day.


Wonder why he was scared of squids? Though, squid does look like an ET alien but so do a lot of insects under a microscope. 

When I was a kid and saw a real octopus someone picked up by the sea shore, I was amazed that it was small. I was imagining they were huge, from watching Aquaman wrestling them. 

I love fresh grilled squid dipped in soy sauce, lime, chili, onions.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I saw squid, once, when I was snorkeling in the Caribbean, I can't remember what island since we were on a sailboat, just sailing around. There was an iridescent flash to my right on the surface of the water, then I saw a school of squid, right under the surface. They swam alongside each other, like a flat plate.

Octopus were common in Hawaii and Greece. They are very intelligent, so I don't like to eat them as much. . . ..


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe @Drachenfire saw them.

Few photos with them. This is the closest in color, but, it was sunny, in shallow blue water, over white sand & they were more brightly colored. A school, right under the surface. . .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I saw on a cooking show and I can't remember if it was Martin Yan or Ming Tsi a preparation of stuffed squid. Looked something like this. Is it a southern Italian specialty dish? Lots of cultures eat squid.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Druidia said:


> Wonder why he was scared of squids? Though, squid does look like an ET alien but so do a lot of insects under a microscope.


I suspect it was a reaction to the unexpected/unknown rather than fear. Taking a cue from the post immediately above, it could be cultural. I think he embarrassed himself because he didn't join us for any meals the rest of the week.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

GrayHair said:


> I suspect it was a reaction to the unexpected/unknown rather than fear. Taking a cue from the post immediately above, it could be cultural. I think he embarrassed himself because he didn't join us for any meals the rest of the week.


Ah, ha ha ha. I can understand that. When I was a kid, my older sister brought a classmate home to have lunch with us. We were having fish - whole fish, not fillet or fish steak cuts. The classmate looked long and hard at the fish and finally said, "I don't like food looking at me". he he he. I still find that so funny.

When I was a kid, we went to Thailand. Dad bought rambutan. That was the first time I saw and touched rambutan. He had to open them for me because the sight and feel of all that hair gave me the heebie-jeebies.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Never heard of rambutan and had to look it up. Unpeeled on the left, peeled on the right.







Good teaching moment. Learn something every day!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Druidia said:


> Wonder why he was scared of squids? Though, squid does look like an ET alien but so do a lot of insects under a microscope.
> 
> When I was a kid and saw a real octopus someone picked up by the sea shore, I was amazed that it was small. I was imagining they were huge, from watching Aquaman wrestling them.
> 
> I love fresh grilled squid dipped in soy sauce, lime, chili, onions.





GrayHair said:


> I suspect it was a reaction to the unexpected/unknown rather than fear. Taking a cue from the post immediately above, it could be cultural. I think he embarrassed himself because he didn't join us for any meals the rest of the week.


I'd say cultural, too.

We have powerful anti-fish and anti-seafood prejudice in much of America. People who lack those prejudices forget.

Hope the guy was induced to try squid some other time. Soooo good!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> I'd say cultural, too.
> 
> We have powerful anti-fish and anti-seafood prejudice in much of America. People who lack those prejudices forget.
> 
> Hope the guy was induced to try squid some other time. Soooo good!


We do? I thought most areas have fishing? 
I know California is unusual in its ocean variety; maybe, it's more like the East Coast?


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

DoomsDave said:


> I'd say cultural, too.
> 
> We have powerful anti-fish and anti-seafood prejudice in much of America. People who lack those prejudices forget.
> 
> Hope the guy was induced to try squid some other time. Soooo good!


My first few months in Canada, I was amazed at meeting people who don’t eat fish and abhor the smell or taste of fish.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> We do? I thought most areas have fishing?
> I know California is unusual in its ocean variety; maybe, it's more like the East Coast?





Druidia said:


> My first few months in Canada, I was amazed at meeting people who don’t eat fish and abhor the smell or taste of fish.


In the midwestern U.S. where I grew up, fish was kind of a stepchild food in the shadow of Red Meat (say amen) and some of the fish out there wasn't so great, especially ocean fish transported hundreds of miles from where it was caught. 

I had some bad fish from time to time, so I can understand why some might be prejudiced.

When I was a kid, I liked to eat fish because I liked the taste (when it was good) and because you didn't have to saw at it with a knife like a tough old steak or pork chop. Mickey D's Filet of Fish has been manna from heaven since like 1965 for me. So good!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I like the McFish as well. I tell them to go easy on the tartar sauce. They put way to much.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

J. V. said:


> I like the McFish as well. I tell them to go easy on the tartar sauce. They put way to much.


Yeah, too much tartar sauce, but so good, might have one today . . .


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

GrayHair said:


> Went out to lunch with other meeting attendees and someone ordered a large plate of calamari as a shared appetizer. One guy was impressed with it and asked, "What are these round things? I never heard of a calamari." When someone explained to him, he turned deathly pale and left the table. Afraid he might have a seafood allergy I followed to check on him. No seafood allergy, but he didn't eat lunch that day.


It always makes me laugh that people freak out once they know what something is that they are eating. If it didn't bother you before you knew, who cares? I get Lengua Guisada tacos all the time. Yeah I know it's chopped up cow tongue but it is soooo tasty.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

DoomsDave said:


> Yeah, too much tartar sauce, but so good, might have one today . . .


Just curious. How much is the McFish out in CA? Here its almost $4 just for the sandwich.


NitrNate said:


> It always makes me laugh that people freak out once they know what something is that they are eating. If it didn't bother you before you knew, who cares? I get Lengua Guisada tacos all the time. Yeah I know it's chopped up cow tongue but it is soooo tasty.


I love tongue sandwiches and have not had one in years. We had a place called Wolfies back home in N.Miami. It was a Jewish deli/restaurant. They made one of the best tongue sandwiches ever. We had a couple more Jewish style eateries. Pumpernicks and Rascal House come to mind. There were/are others.

Once at work during a dinner break we all shared food we brought from home. We had a break room with microwave and panini maker (sandwich warmer).
One guy had some pot roast and we were really digging in. It was great. Turns out I was eating Racoon.
It really helped cement your thought. Today I am more willing to try things I might have not tried before. I have almost become brave on unusual food.
I still have not had sushi yet!


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

J. V. said:


> I love tongue sandwiches and have not had one in years. We had a place called Wolfies back home in N.Miami. It was a Jewish deli/restaurant. They made one of the best tongue sandwiches ever. We had a couple more Jewish style eateries. Pumpernicks and Rascal House come to mind. There were/are others.


Sounds delicious. I've never had a tongue sandwich at a Deli but now I want to try one!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@J. V. it's about the same out here. Those 99 cent deals on Friday are long long gone.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

NitrNate said:


> I get Lengua Guisada tacos all the time. Yeah I know it's chopped up cow tongue but it is soooo tasty.


When I was still working I'd often stop at a taco house in the mornings and get 6 or 8 for myself and some buddies. Lengua was often what I bought. One of the Mexican guys got a kick out of the others when they found out what the meat was.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

J. V. said:


> Just curious. How much is the McFish out in CA? Here its almost $4 just for the sandwich.
> 
> I love tongue sandwiches and have not had one in years. We had a place called Wolfies back home in N.Miami. It was a Jewish deli/restaurant. They made one of the best tongue sandwiches ever. We had a couple more Jewish style eateries. Pumpernicks and Rascal House come to mind. There were/are others.
> 
> ...


You can get sushi with all cooked ingredients; I’ve noted that it’s the raw fish that scares many people off.

Sushi is one of those things that’s really good a meal in itself with the right ingredients.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

DoomsDave said:


> You can get sushi with all cooked ingredients; I’ve noted that it’s the raw fish that scares many people off.
> 
> Sushi is one of those things that’s really good a meal in itself with the right ingredients.


Dave, I want to try the raw sushi. I already eat enough cooked food.......lol


----------

